# Installer dépendences gnome

## bossanova28

Bonjour,

je découvre gentoo et après mon installation j'ai essayé d'installer gnome # emerge gnome et il manque apparemment des dépendences.

Comment les installer ?

dev-libs/libgweather-2.26.2.1

gnome-base/gnome-2.26.3

gnome

par avance merci pour votre aide.

----------

## Gaby

Bonsoir,

Normalement si tu as bien fait un emerge gnome, il t'a installé toutes ses dépendances.

La libgweather fait partit des dépendances de gnome =>  voir ici 

Quant à gnome et gnome-base/gnome c'est le même paquet et c'est celui que tu appel en tapant un emerge gnome.

Note : il est plutôt conseillé d'installer le paquet gnome-light pour avoir moins de dépendances. Il t'installeras un gnome sans tout les chichis et libre a toi de rajouter les paquets dont tu as besoin.

Gaby

----------

## bossanova28

oui j'ai bien fais un emerge gnome apparemment mon make.conf est incomplet, comment renseigner USE dans make.conf concernant gnome ?

----------

## bivittatus

'lut!

Afin qu'on puisse t'aider, il faudrait que tu postes le résultat de ton:

```
# emerge gnome
```

(voire même un emerge -pv gnome)

et ton:

```
# emerge --info
```

Par contre, je suis 100% d'accord avec Gaby concernant gnome-light... :Wink: 

P.S.: N'oublie pas de mettre ton titre en conformité...fais un tour dans les règles du forum...

----------

## mrpouet

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> 'lut!
> 
> Afin qu'on puisse t'aider, il faudrait que tu postes le résultat de ton:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

+1 (décidement on se plussoie mutuellement    :Laughing:  )

@bossanova28: au moins la sortie de emerge -pv gnome pourrait grandement nous aider oui, car les dépendances peuvent bloquer pour plein de raisons  :Wink: 

----------

## bivittatus

 *mrpouet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> +1 (décidement on se plussoie mutuellement    )
> 
> 

 

Tant qu'on n'en arrive pas à faire une dépendance circulaire de plussoiement...  :Mr. Green: 

Bon...sans vouloir mettre la zizanie dans tout ça, j'irais même jusqu'à demander un:

```
# emerge -pv gnome-light
```

qui pourrait très bien ne poser aucun problème...dans ce cas, il faut l'installer!!! Le problème de dépendances sera minimisé (suivant les applis que tu voudras installer en fait...)

----------

